# Am I pregnant? My breasts are swollen but not tender...



## ajramm (May 2, 2006)

I noticed 4 days after ovulation (and sex) that my breasts got swollen overnight and have been getting bigger day by day. On day 5 after ovulation I noticed abdominal cramps that I think must be implantation cramps. But my breasts are not tender, only swollen. I am still nursing my 2 year old, so does this make my breasts not as tender as they were the last time I was pregnant?


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

Its really pretty hard to tell unless you get a positive test







Good luck, I hope that you get the answer you want. Oh and every pregnancy is different so your breasts might not be as tender just because they aren't this pregnancy. (if it is a pregnancy)


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Hah, mine are tender but not swollen, and I'm also nursing a two-year-old. I think you need to take a test but it's possible. Other reasons for swollen breasts are...?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

mine are huge and not tender... for now. This is my first PGcy


----------



## dividedsky (Jul 24, 2006)

i'm 12wks, and my boobs definitely got much bigger early on, but they haven't hurt at all. and i'm having twins....

good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

